
From art to action – Joanie Lemercier on art, tech and climate emergency - dieantwoord
https://www.facebook.com/studiojoanielemercier/videos/680107652757866/
======
dieantwoord
[https://joanielemercier.com/](https://joanielemercier.com/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hambach_Forest](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hambach_Forest)

[http://autodesk.earth/](http://autodesk.earth/)

